# Rotweinfass



## Dachfrosch (26. März 2011)

Ich mach lieber mal ein neues Thema auf  
Über Fass schrubben und Wasserwechsel hab ich schon einiges gelesen, aber jetzt hab ich was gefunden, was mich etwas erschreckt: 


> bei mir sind bei zwei von 5 halben Fässern nach einigen Jahren jeweils ein Metallring geplatzt


Nun steht mein Teich auf einer Dachterrasse, drunter liegt mein Wohnzimmer :shock - kann es passieren, dass so ein vollgefülltes Fass einfach platzt? :? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Dachkonstruktion 200l Wasser auf einmal aushält :shock *Angst*
Oder sickert das Wasser "nur" aus, wenn das Fass undicht werden sollte?

Zum Weinstein noch eine Frage: Würde Abschleifen was bringen?


----------



## Echinopsis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Moin, moin!

Die Miniteichgemeinde hat Deine Frage wohl überlesen.
...evtl findet sich ja noch eine Antwort?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*





Dachfrosch schrieb:


> kann es passieren, dass so ein vollgefülltes Fass einfach platzt? :? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Dachkonstruktion 200l Wasser auf einmal aushält :shock *Angst*
> Oder sickert das Wasser "nur" aus, wenn das Fass undicht werden sollte?



ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum es "platzen" sollte. 
dazu müsste sich ja vorher ein hoher druck aufbauen und da das fass kein geschlossener behälter ist, sondern ja "oben offen", wüsste ich nicht, wie das gehen könnte. 

undicht wird das fass normalerweise, wenn es längere zeit trocken war bzw. wenn längere zeit sehr wenig wasser drin war. die holzdauben (bretter v. fass) trocknen dann, ziehen sich dadurch ein wenig zusammen und es entstehen undichte stellen. daher sollte man ein fass, das längere zeit trocken war, auch nach und nach wieder füllen, damit das holz sich wieder mit feuchtigkeit vollsaugen und "ausdehnen" kann. 

was "platzende" ringe am fass angeht: du hast doch sicher auch mehr als 1 ring um dein fass herum, oder? noch dazu sind das stabile ringe, bei meinem fass fast 1/2 cm dick und ca. 4-5cm breit. die "platzen" nicht einfach so und schon gar nicht alle 3 auf einmal. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie im laufe von vielen jahre durchrosten können (wenn man sie nicht pflegt), aber nicht so von heute auf morgen im sinne von "gestern war noch alles prima, heute platzt das fass".


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. März 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

inzwischen hab ich das Fass geschrubbt, den Weinstein abgeschliffen (geht übrigens gut!) und es mit Wasser gefüllt - und es ist dicht!!  Heute ist der dritte Tag und das Wasser schaut noch sehr klar aus, morgen werd ich das Wasser mal wechseln. 
Hach, ich freu mich schon so aufs Bepflanzen!!! *unruhig herumzappel*


----------



## Echinopsis (30. März 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

..und dann nichts wie rein mit Bildern wie das Ganze aussieht!

Evtl werde ich sowas auch mal nachbauen, habe im Garten noch Platz!


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. März 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Ihr werdet euch vor Bildern kaum retten können!


----------



## Dachfrosch (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Ich hab heute das Wasser gewechselt, obwohl es auch am 5. Tag noch klar ausgesehen hat. Nur die Ziegelsteine drinnen waren ein bißchen glitschig, aber ich denke, das ist normal. 
Wenn das Wasser nun wieder so klar bleibt, heißt das, ich kann schon loslegen? Oder kommt die schwarze Sauce noch? :?


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Wo seid ihr denn alle?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

hi suni 

wenn du mit "loslegen" das einbringen der pflanzen meinst, dann würde ich das ruhig schon tun toll


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

okay - auf so eine Antwort hab ich nur gewartet   Morgen soll es ja wieder schöner werden, da werd ich also wild drauf lospflanzen! 
Danke!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*





Dachfrosch schrieb:


> da werd ich also wild drauf lospflanzen! !




lieber nicht ganz so wild, du willst die pflanzen doch nicht zu spinat verarbeiten, oder? 
und du weisst ja: wir wollen FOOOOTTTOOOSSS


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Ich werd ja einiges aus dem alten Teich umsetzen, da sind robuste Geschöpfe dabei 
Wie habt ihr das mit den Pflanztiefen gemacht? Ich mein, meine alten Teiche sind ja alle nicht so tief, da hat bis jetzt ein Ziegelstein gereicht - soll ich das Fass wirklich mit Steinen "füllen"? Oder gibts da irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

hi suni,

ich hab in meinem fass auch den ziegelsteintrick verwendet. je nachdem ob man diesen flach legt, auf die schmale kante stellt oder "hochkant" (evtl 2 stck. nebeneinander, damits stabiler wird) hatm an ja 3 verschiedene pflanzhöhen, bzw. mit der "normalen fasstiefe" schon 4 und das hat mir gut gereicht.
wirklich steine / kies "reinschütten" würde ich nicht, wenn du es dann mal sauber machen musst, hast du ne höllische arbeit und je weniger wasservolumen übrig bleibt, desto mehr erhitzt es sich ja im sommer auch. 


_***edith sagt, wer jetzt noch tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten ***_


----------



## Dachfrosch (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

So, heute war es warm und sonnig und ich hab es gewagt! Ich hab die Pflanzen aus den alten Teichen gut abgespült und in neue Töpfe gesetzt und dann in das Fass gesteckt. Auch die __ Schnecken, die ich gefunden habe - die armen kamen aus dem warmen Wasser in das frische, kalte - ich hab ihnen den Schreck richtig angesehen :shock
Das Wasser ist noch recht trübe, hab eine dünne Sandschicht am Boden aufgebracht (damit auch die Ziegel stabiler stehen). Bis morgen wird das sicher besser sein. Das alte, kleine Fass hab ich als Moorbeet hergerichtet (mein altes war aus dickem Terracotta und  ist im Winter total zersprungen :evil) 
Jetzt aber zu den Fotos!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

hallo suni 

das sieht doch schon prima aus! 

der aufgewirbelte sand setzt sich von alleine, aber evtl könntest du die beiden pflanzkörbe, die ein wenig aus dem wasser heraus schauen ja etwas tiefer stellen? damit die kanten unterwasser sind. ich glaube, das würde besser aussehen!


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Heute ist das Wasser schon um einiges klarer - hab es auch ein bißchen "regnen" lassen. Ja, du hast Recht, die beiden Töpfe stehen ums .... aus dem Wasser, ich bin noch am Überlegen, wie ich das mache, dass sie nur um dieses kleine Stückchen tiefer stehen könnten, ich hab ja Ziegelsteine im Teich und sie sind halt um diese Spur zu groß *ärger* Aber mir wird schon was einfallen!


----------



## buddler (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

hallo suni!
mach doch einfach noch 2 cm mehr wasser rein.problem gelöst,kanten unter wasser
gruß jörg


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*



buddler schrieb:


> hallo suni!
> mach doch einfach noch 2 cm mehr wasser rein.problem gelöst,kanten unter wasser
> gruß jörg



das geht nicht, da ist auf einer Seite das Spundloch 
Aber ich hab heute so ganz schmale Trittsteine gefkauft, jetzt stehen die Körbe tiefer - ich mach morgen neue Fotos!


----------



## buddler (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

ahhhh,hatte ich auf den ersten blick nicht gesehen.
normalerweise werden die fässer unterhalb des lochs durchgesägt.
aber wenn dir schon eine neue lösung eingefallen ist,dann kannst du ja durchstarten.
wünsche dir viel spass damit.
gruß jörg


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

So, die Lösung: hab mir so schmale Trittsteine gekauft, die sehen auch besser aus als die Ziegelsteine.
Hier sind die neuen Fotos!
(auf den Bildern fehlt die Seerose, die hab ich erst am Nachmittag aus ihrem Winterquartier im elterlichen Teich geholt)
Wie man sieht, fühlen sich auch die __ Schnecken im neuen Heim wohl.
Und irgendwie ist schon wieder ein kleiner Zweitteich hier reingeraten, keine Ahnung, wo der herkommt!!


----------



## whity (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Hi Leute

Stimmt es das man ein Weinfass von außen mit speißeoel einlassen soll, damit es nicht aufbricht?

lg Markus


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Hi,

das ist mir völlig neu. Wenn es ein richtiges Fass ist und ständig mit Wasser gefüllt, dann ist es auch dicht. Öl halt ich für Schweinkram und in Teichwassernähe für viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

hallo whity 

wie blumenelse ja schon gesagt hat, wenn das fass ständig gefüllt ist, dann muss man auch nichts gegen "aufbrechen" tun. 

ich öle mein teichfass alle 2-3 jahre - natürlich nur aussen und vorsichtig die oberkante - mit einem dickflüssigen öko-holzschutz-öl, allerdings eher aus optischen gründen, damit das holz nicht so ausgraut, sondern seine "satte" farbe behält.


----------



## whity (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Danke für die auskunft, aber eine frage hab ich noch.

Ich habe gerade bemerkt das meine __ Seekanne und meine Seerose so einen braunen Belag bekommen haben. Bei der Seekanne hat sich sogar ein Blatt gelöst. Was ist das?


----------



## whity (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

das wasser ist ziemlich klar und ich glaube daß,das nur brauner schmutz ist den das ganze habe ich auch in meinen anderen teich aber nur an der folie. der tannenwedel ist in beiden miniteichen nicht betroffen. hoffe aber trotzdem auf eine schnelle antwort.

lg Markus


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Also gaaaaaaaaaaanz dicht ist mein Fass nicht: es leckt schon ein wenig zwischen den Dauben, am meisten dort, wo die Ringe sind. Aber solange es nicht literweise Wasser verliert.....
Heute wollte ich endlich die Pumpe insatllieren, und hab ein neues Problem gefunden: der Teich ist zu tief für meine Minipumpe! :evil (oder das Kabel zu kurz) - also muss eine neue Pumpe her.
Habt ihr Ratschläge, welche Pumpe 
a) klein genug für einen Miniteich ist
b) kräftig genug für eine halbwegs ordentliche Fontäne ist
c) keine __ Schnecken ansaugt und
d) ein Kabel unter 10 m und über 1 m hat?
Danke!


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Hallo Suni,

ich habe mit den Wasserspielpumpen von Oase gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Robust und zuverlässig.
Die 600er sollte genügen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Diese 600er hatte ich schon in der Hand - aber das ist genau die mit dem 10m Kabel!! Wo tu ich das denn hin? So lang ist ja meine ganze Terrasse nicht!


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Rotweinfass*

Och, ich habs aufgerollt und mit einem Kabelbinder zusammengeklemmt.


----------

